# Saw blade for hollow core 6 panel doors



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Need to trim around and inch from the bottom of a hollow core slab door with a circular saw. It's one of those primed six panel doors. Would I want a 40 or 60 tooth saw blade?


----------



## Xygris (Jan 30, 2012)

*40 tpi*

I would use the 40 TPI blade assuming its a molded Masonite door. The 60 TPI blade may not remove enough material from a door that is probably 1-3/8" thick with a solid wood filler on the bottom and I wouldn't be concerned about the appearance on the bottom of a door. Make sure you use painters tape to avoid leaving scuff marks and to prevent chip out. 

What I would be even more concerned about is structurally weakening the door by removing too much of the filler strip at the bottom. You may need to find some 1" or 1-1/4" thick stock to glue and clamp into the cavity at the bottom of the door if you are left with little or no filler.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Xygris said:


> I would use the 40 TPI blade assuming its a molded Masonite door. The 60 TPI blade may not remove enough material from a door that is probably 1-3/8" thick with a solid wood filler on the bottom and I wouldn't be concerned about the appearance on the bottom of a door. Make sure you use painters tape to avoid leaving scuff marks and to prevent chip out.
> 
> What I would be even more concerned about is structurally weakening the door by removing too much of the filler strip at the bottom. You may need to find some 1" or 1-1/4" thick stock to glue and clamp into the cavity at the bottom of the door if you are left with little or no filler.


You just peel the masonite off the scrap and stick the filler back in with some eagle-grip.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

If the door has a luan skin, score the cut line with a utility knife before you cut. It'll decrease chipping.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you need that much taken off?
I use a plywood blade, Score the line with a utility knife on the top side use blue tape on the sole of the saw and along the line.


----------

